# Bad Vapes



## Arthster (7/8/14)

Hi guys. I wonder if I am doing something wrong. I love vanilla as a smell and taste. Vanilla milk is the bomb... but vanilla juice is well am yeah. Here in lies my question. Am I doing it wrong the vanilla juice I have gives off a nasty bitter flavour and burns like hell... more like tobasco and beer then vanilla. do I have wattage to high (7 - 8.5) running rms?


----------



## Tweetie Pie (7/8/14)

I've tride all tipes of vanilla juices, it is BAD, hate the taste, I also want a nice vanilla vape. But can't seem to find it.


----------



## Arthster (7/8/14)

Tweetie Pie said:


> I've tride all tipes of vanilla juices, it is BAD, hate the taste, I also want a nice vanilla vape. But can't seem to find it.


Thanks. Seemz im stuck with spearment menthol for a while


----------



## Alex (7/8/14)

Arthster said:


> Hi guys. I wonder if I am doing something wrong. I love vanilla as a smell and taste. Vanilla milk is the bomb... but vanilla juice is well am yeah. Here in lies my question. Am I doing it wrong the vanilla juice I have gives off a nasty bitter flavour and burns like hell... more like tobasco and beer then vanilla. do I have wattage to high (7 - 8.5) running rms?


 
What device are you using? it could be a bum coil.


----------



## Arthster (7/8/14)

Alex said:


> What device are you using? it could be a bum coil.


Using a Vamo v5 with both kangertech 2 and 3... mint works fine on both but the vanilla is really bad.


----------



## TylerD (7/8/14)

Best Vanilla juices will be from Nicoticket! The vanilla in their juices are what makes them so awesome IMO.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/14)

It could just be that you have crappy ass juice, what brand are you using and what is the nic level? the nic could also be too high. I am also a big fan of vanilla, I am going to be stoned for this but I have found the Hangsen Vanilla to be the best (for me) so far but, however I had ONE bottle that was clearly old and tasted like toejam and sweat, this put me off vanilla for quite a while. VapeKing's vanilla gave me an instant headache, I suspect they use a natural vanilla extract. Another thought; juices with higher PG content may also cause the scratchy burning issue... basically try more varieties before you ditch the flavour completely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (7/8/14)

Liqua vanilla taste very very good. But nicoticket frenilla is the bomb


----------



## Tom (7/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Best Vanilla juices will be from Nicoticket! The vanilla in their juices are what makes them so awesome IMO.


+1


----------



## NickT (7/8/14)

As much as I love vanilla and custard in the real world, in a juice it makes me feel physically ill. Most upsetting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (7/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> It could just be that you have crappy ass juice, what brand are you using and what is the nic level? the nic could also be too high. I am also a big fan of vanilla, I am going to be stoned for this but I have found the Hangsen Vanilla to be the best (for me) so far but, however I had ONE bottle that was clearly old and tasted like toejam and sweat, this put me off vanilla for quite a while. VapeKing's vanilla gave me an instant headache, I suspect they use a natural vanilla extract. Another thought; juices with higher PG content may also cause the scratchy burning issue... basically try more varieties before you ditch the flavour completely.


Funny enough it is Hangsen


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

Nicoticket FTW

Trying out the Frenilla now. Best vanilla flavour I've ever had.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Arthster (7/8/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Liqua vanilla taste very very good. But nicoticket frenilla is the bomb


Thanks guys. Pretty new to the flavours. I usually by from eciggiez. Do they stock nicoticket as well, or any place you can recommend?


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

Arthster said:


> Thanks guys. Pretty new to the flavours. I usually by from eciggiez. Do they stock nicoticket as well, or any place you can recommend?


 
Can't get Nicoticket in SA yet. And I bought the last from @ShaneW 

He will be bringing in more, but no date has been confirmed yet. My advice: PM him, and get on a reservation list. He literally sold out of all his Nicoticket juices in 2 hours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (7/8/14)

Thanks every one. I really appreciate the advice. Atleast I know im not one of those guys walk around with a monster mod and dont know how to use it.


----------



## Smoke187 (7/8/14)

I enjoyed Vape King's Vanilla cream, but their Vanilla custard has a bit of a minty taste to it, but it was still quite enjoyable.


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/14)

I just remembered...... I had the taste box recently, there was a French Vanilla from Flo Flava in there..... Really Really Nice! Not sure where to get it though, the local vendors section is changing and they're not there anymore, I think it was Flo Vapes?


----------



## Arthster (7/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I just remembered...... I had the taste box recently, there was a French Vanilla from Flo Flava in there..... Really Really Nice! Not sure where to get it though, the local vendors section is changing and they're not there anymore, I think it was Flo Vapes?


I need to check but I think eciggies has flo


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

Arthster said:


> I need to check but I think eciggies has flo


You can order Frenilla directly from www.nicoticket.com. They do friendly shipping as a matter of course.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (7/8/14)

Ok so giving the vanilla another go right now. Filled the kangertech tank and dropped wattage to 4watt. Now there is almost no cloud. A little vanilla flavour but still getting the hectic mouth burn. I push it up to 8watt and then get nice fluffy smoke but bad burnt tast and very bad mouth burn


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/14)

Arthster said:


> Ok so giving the vanilla another go right now. Filled the kangertech tank and dropped wattage to 4watt. Now there is almost no cloud. A little vanilla flavour but still getting the hectic mouth burn. I push it up to 8watt and then get nice fluffy smoke but bad burnt tast and very bad mouth burn


Sounds like you've got yourself a 100% PG blend, this might be the problem, it contains little or no VG which is responsible for softening the "mouth feel" and creating dense vapour. Try another brand, or pop in at a pharmacy and pick up a small bottle of glycerin, make sure it's Glycerin B.P. or USP. Add a few drops to your vanilla juice and shake it up, this will soften things up a lot and drop the nic level too.


----------



## Arthster (7/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Sounds like you've got yourself a 100% PG blend, this might be the problem, it contains little or no VG which is responsible for softening the "mouth feel" and creating dense vapour. Try another brand, or pop in at a pharmacy and pick up a small bottle of glycerin, make sure it's Glycerin B.P. or USP. Add a few drops to your vanilla juice and shake it up, this will soften things up a lot and drop the nic level too.


Thats a vey good point. The package does say vg but you never know. Oh well back to borrolgom for the evening


----------



## Arthster (7/8/14)

Ok so I figured I would try my hand at some chemistry. I filled the the tank about 3/4 with borrolgom and topped off with the vanilla... man o man what an awesome vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (7/8/14)

@Arthster give VM Custard a try, its a good locally made Vanilla Vape. Or go premium at Subohmvapor. Dont go for the rubbish like Liqua or Hangsen


----------



## Arthster (7/8/14)

@Tom. Yeah think I need to stop being a cheap a... and go for something thats quality...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (7/8/14)

Arthster said:


> @Tom. Yeah think I need to stop being a cheap a... and go for something thats quality...


u gotta be satisfied with the vape  good juice can be like a good cognac...or cigar.


----------



## Arthster (7/8/14)

For sure... sofar my best vape has been Hangsen menthol sensation... easy on the throat plenty vaper. Makes your sines feel like you snorted crushed ice


----------



## DoubleD (7/8/14)

Im also a fan of Vanilla and mainly vape TopQ. When it gets a bit harsh i like to add TopQ strawberry and then... OMG..heaven! try it sometime


----------



## huffnpuff (8/8/14)

Lol, Vanilla is like a bandaid for flavours, especially for us noobs. Especially in low/no nic.


----------



## Arthster (11/8/14)

Maybe it was my tast buds comming back to life. I tried the same vanilla tonight and it not bad at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/8/14)

Arthster said:


> Maybe it was my tast buds comming back to life. I tried the same vanilla tonight and it not bad at all


A distinct possibility. In the first few months of vaping one's taste buds can take you on a roller coaster ride!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## saiman (11/8/14)

On of my first juices was Liqua Vanilla. I still have 3/4 bottle in a draw because the taste literally made me sick.


----------



## Andre (11/8/14)

saiman said:


> On of my first juices was Liqua Vanilla. I still have 3/4 bottle in a draw because the taste literally made me sick.


Some juices do that mostly due to your body's response. I have the same response to 5Ps Grandmaster, which many adore.


----------



## Arthster (11/8/14)

Yeah had about 1/4 tank and the bad burn and funky tast came back.


----------



## Gareth (11/8/14)

I started on vanilla, but now I cant stand it just the smell puts me off. Got a load of new juices but I am finding them too sweet. Ordered some vm4 (i know it has a little vanilla in) think this is gonna be my adv.

I am looking for a adv thats not sweet. I find by the end of the day on some juices I start feeling sick


----------



## Andre (11/8/14)

Gareth said:


> I started on vanilla, but now I cant stand it just the smell puts me off. Got a load of new juices but I am finding them too sweet. Ordered some vm4 (i know it has a little vanilla in) think this is gonna be my adv.
> 
> I am looking for a adv thats not sweet. I find by the end of the day on some juices I start feeling sick


You can order the VM4 with "less sweet" in the note when you check out. If you want good dry/earthy tobacco try Heather's Heavenly Vapes' Huntsman, Dark Horse or Maple Eh (the latter has just a tad of maple sweetness).


----------

